# Tail Gate Feeder Question?



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Any ideas on which brand of tailgate feeder to buy? I have an old square Texas Hunter with a wireless remote. Was thinking maybe about getting a new tailgate feeder which wasn't so heavy.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Academy has one for 99.00 its lighter than most and takes whole bag of corn.
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/for...29379?N=900177527&Ntt=tailgate+feeder&Ntk=All
John


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

go to Bucees - best price on 100 lb tailgates - I have two of them -


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

grayson said:


> go to Bucees - best price on 100 lb tailgates - I have two of them -


Hang on the tailgate like mine or go in the receiver?......and yep, I'm back home, no buck!

I'm on my 8th year on mine, gotta be a record!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Made mine goes in receiver hitch.


----------



## timd (Nov 5, 2006)

I bought one from Chas-Mac in Houston. It is good quality. Had I seen the one's I saw at Buccee's I would have bought it.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

I bought one of these about 8 years ago. I immediately beefed up the framing material with angle iron and welded a receiver hitch on it. I found it to be in the way on the back for the tailgate, so when I made new bumpers for my hunting truck I put a receiver hitch on the front bumper and that's where it stays. West Texas can beat anything up (Iv'e seen more than one twisted frame from rocking around out their) and this one has held up fine (but I don;t think it would have lasted a day without adding the angle iron).

Wish it was remote...but the wires are long enough to go over the cab and come through the rear sliding glass, so it's not that big of a deal.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/foreverlast-50-lb-tailgate-feeder/pid-29379?N=900177527&affcode=42&kwid=ps_cse&cid=PLA_012462206&ds_e_ad_type=pla&gclid=CjwKEAiAoJmlBRCxjKeizPHVs1ESJAC6cxjUNwyPDGodlJehTZ4UZs2QEKz0g1YW9lOQfjdAxfodxhoCAQPw_wcB&kwid=productads-plaid%5E82959123798-sku%5E012462206-adType%5EPLA-device%5Ec-adid%5E51684504318 $99.00 and I think I paid closer to $75 at the time.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I have had two, got tired of the one that blocked the tailgate and got a Lamco low profile so I could open the tailgate without removing the feeder. It hung down a bit and the plate that protects the spinner would hit a rock now and then, but I liked it. Sold it along with the truck. Probably should have hung onto both.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Whatever you get, make sure it has the spring spinner plate. Lamco's are very nice and low profile.

http://www.lamcofeeders.com/products/details/50-lb.-road-feeder


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*tail gate feeders*

I have heard of several people having problems with the chaff in aluminum radiators, the chaff build up and will corrode the radiators, just food for thought.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Another vote for Lamco low Profile!!


----------

